# [9/2009] Hawaiian Air new baggage charge



## cvmar (Sep 3, 2009)

Hawaiian will be charging $10 each way for your first bag & $17 for your second on inter-island flights for flights purchased on or after 9-14-09.


----------



## KauaiMark (Sep 3, 2009)

*$15??*



cvmar said:


> Hawaiian will be charging $10 each way for your first bag & $17 for your second on inter-island flights for flights purchased on or after 9-14-09.



I thought Hawaiian was charging $15 each way for first bag


----------



## cvmar (Sep 3, 2009)

They were not charging a baggage fee for inter-island flights. That is about to change with this new charge. I just read about it in the Honolulu Advertiser. Glad I saw it because I am now going to purchase our inter island flight for next years trip before 9-14-09.


----------



## luvgoldns (Sep 3, 2009)

From Hawaiian Air's site: http://www.hawaiianair.com/Aboutus/Pages/Faq.aspx

What is the new checked bag policy?

*Our checked bag policy has changed.*

*For continental U.S. – Hawaii itineraries: *For tickets issued on/after August 4, 2009: Checked baggage fees paid at the airport will be $20 for first checked bag and $30 for a second checked bag. Customers pre-paying for bags at check-in, on HawaiianAirlines.com will continue to pay $15 for the first checked bag and $25 for the second checked bag.

If your tickets are issued prior to August 4, 2009, there is a $15 fee each way for the first checked bag. There is a $25 fee each way for a second checked bag.

*For interisland itineraries:* Effective for tickets purchased on or after September 14, 2009 for travel commencing on or after September 14, 2009, the first checked bag fee will be $10. There is a $17 fee each way for a second checked bag.

http://www.tugbbs.com/Search/results.aspx?k=BAGGAGE


----------



## JeffW (Sep 3, 2009)

Who ever said, "There's no such thing as a free lunch" was right - wasn't it just a week ago they annouced their $29 fare sale.  

I'd still love to meet the airline executives (from ANY airline) that thinks it's impossible to raise the ticket $5, but has no problems adding $10-$50 in after the fact fees (I'm sure if every airline's ticket was $5 higher each way, that would bring in just as much income as Southwest's $10 Advance Boarding fees, $20 US48 baggage fees, etc).

At least they gave some notice, that'll give me some time to buy my remaining interisland tickets.

Jeff


----------



## daventrina (Sep 4, 2009)

*Soon to come to the flying community...*

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:
All airlines announced today that they will now be changing a $50 clothing fee on flights to Hawaii and all other destinations. The fee is required of all passengers flying that are wearing or carrying clothes. The airlines go on to add the clothes are generally mandatory and even in cases where passengers are allowed to travel without clothes, they will be required to pay the fee any way. Additionally, the airlines added that there will be a $25 jacket fee for passengers that wear, or carry a jacket. The jacket fee will be reduced to $10 for those that leave their jacket at home. Travelers will be charged a $15 fee for traveling to the Islands without a jacket as an impact fee for enjoying being without the jacket.

Furthermore, the airlines have teamed together to create the bring your own food surcharge for those travelers that opt to provide their own meals instead of purchasing "high quality" airline meals for "low cost". Hawaiian Air explained that while their overseas meals would remain free, there will be a $10 fee for dish washing and a $8 bring your own silver charge.

The airlines are expected to add landing fees of $10 while leaving take-offs and no charge. The airlines stated that the fee structure was imposed is such a way because take-offs are optional and landings remain mandatory.
The airlines stated that these fees may be reduced some if they are successful in pressuring the administration into implementing user fees that would place most of the cost of operating the air system on general aviation. They stated lthat while general aviation is a small user of the air system, it was fair to make them pay most of the cost because it would reduce the cost of airline operations.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2009)

Funny!  I hope it's not true.  :rofl:


----------



## ricoba (Sep 4, 2009)

daventrina said:


> FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE:
> All airlines announced today that they will now be changing a $50 clothing fee on flights to Hawaii and all other destinations. The fee is required of all passengers flying that are wearing or carrying clothes. The airlines go on to add the clothes are generally mandatory and even in cases where passengers are allowed to travel without clothes, they will be required to pay the fee any way. Additionally, the airlines added that there will be a $25 jacket fee for passengers that wear, or carry a jacket. The jacket fee will be reduced to $10 for those that leave their jacket at home. Travelers will be charged a $15 fee for traveling to the Islands without a jacket as an impact fee for enjoying being without the jacket.
> 
> Furthermore, the airlines have teamed together to create the bring your own food surcharge for those travelers that opt to provide their own meals instead of purchasing "high quality" airline meals for "low cost". Hawaiian Air explained that while their overseas meals would remain free, there will be a $10 fee for dish washing and a $8 bring your own silver charge.
> ...



Sad....but maybe true....someday!!! 

Too Funny!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 4, 2009)

I figure that sooner or later some airline is going to eliminate fixed fares entirely and migrate to a completely service charge based procedure.  Such a system might include the following fee setup (and I know that some elements of this system are already being done):
 ticketing charge (fee will vary depending on whether you book on-line, over the phone, at the airport, etc.)
 counter checked baggage charge (base charge per bag checked plus a $/lb charge for the total weight of the bag + an overweight charge for bags that exceed 50 lbs).  There would be an added charge if for checking baggage at a counter instead of at a check-in kiosk.
 passenger boarding fee (base fee plus a $/lb charge for the the total weight of the passenger plus all carry-on items
 carry-on baggage charge (fixed price per bag carried on the plane
gate-checked items charge.  Added charge for handling items brought on the plane as carryons but that have to be stowed because they are oversize.
extra seat charge for passengers who can't be seated in a seat with the armrest down. As with current policies this could be refunded if the plane does not sell out.
Government fees, taxes, and security charges.
Airport usage charges
******

I figure the system will work as follows.  When you purchase your ticket you will indicate the weight of each piece of luggage you intend to check and the total weight for each passenger, including that passenger's carry-ons.  At check-in (whether web check-in, airport kiosk, or airport counter) you will need to provide a valid credit or debit card authorization, as you now often need to do when checking baggage.

When you board the plane your ticket will be scanned and you will then step on a scale that will weigh you with all of your carryons. You will then proceed onto the plane.  If you are under the weight you purchased you will get a credit back on your credit card.  If you are over weight you will get charged a penalty, using the credit/debit card you provided at check-in.

Since airline companies are, in essence, selling weight, space, and distance, this breaks the pricing into is essential components.  In the past airline ticketing has been prix fixe, but it's moving toward a la carte.  This simply moves things to their logical extent.

I don't believe that any existing major airlines could ever convert to this system without a customer revolt occurring.  But I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if a system such as this were implemented by an outfit such as RyanAir or by a startup airline.

This system would reward travelers who travel with minimum weight and paraphernalia with lower fares.  Such travelers would migrate to this pricing structure because of the lower fares.  Fliers would also have added incentives to travel as lightly as possible.  The carriers using the old pricing structure would soon be at a disadvantage as they would be carrying a disproportionate share of the passengers who are the most expensive to transport.  If such a system gained traction,  I think all carriers would eventually be forced to convert.

*****

This system will also help the airlines manage fuel, since part of the takeoff procedure includes estimating the weight of the airplane to ensure the plane can takeoff and to determine the amount of fuel needed for the flight.  Right now those calculations are made using standard estimates of weight per passenger. If passengers and cargo are weighed directly the calculations can be made more accurately.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 4, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I figure that sooner or later some airline is going to eliminate fixed fares entirely and migrate to a completely service charge based procedure.  Such a system might include the following fee setup (and I know that some elements of this system are already being done): ....



Think of it like going to the supermarket.  There's no charge to go in, but what you pay at check is based entirely on what items you select and how much of it you choose to buy.

*****

Another variant would be to allow passengers to prepay for certain amounts of lb-miles.  That part of the ticket charge would then be simply deducted from the customer account.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 23, 2010)

My biggest complaint is that they raise the checked-baggage fees but don't enforce their carry-on limits.

Case in point - Returning to the Mainland last week from Honolulu, a couple brought the following onto the plane with impunity:

- 2 21" rolling uprights, bulging
- 2 tall shopping bags, filled to overflowing
- a purse (her)
- a backpack (him)

All items were put in overhead bins--except her purse, but he made up for that with his cowboy hat.

*One* carry-on and *one* personal item indeed. But at least Hawaiian got their checked-baggage fee from me... :annoyed:


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 24, 2010)

HatTrick said:


> My biggest complaint is that they raise the checked-baggage fees but don't enforce their carry-on limits.
> 
> Case in point - Returning to the Mainland last week from Honolulu, a couple brought the following onto the plane with impunity:
> 
> ...



The trick is becoming how to pack as much as possible in carry-on luggage and decrease checked baggage and the fee's that go with it. Personally, I couldn't care less if the overhead bins fill up and they have to take the time to gate check our legal 21X14X9 inch roll-aboard bags so long as there's not fee to do it. While it irritates me that they allowed a suiter (far exceeded the limits) as a carry on bag for one passenger yesterday, I figure that's their problem and not mine. 

It takes effort and time to gate check bags and slows the airline down in doing so. I thought the airlines deal was that it would increase revenue and increase ontime departures because people would pack less. If that's true I believe that, in the long run, they'll be wrong on both counts. If it ever proves out they're wrong or, if they start getting slowed down by over-sized carry-on luggage and start losing revenue on checked bags at the same time, look for new fee's and stricter enforcement for excess and over-sized carry-on bags. 

As for us we've become reasonably efficient at packing the legal limits of a carry-on bag, taking a computer/camera bag with us, wearing a fishing vest with multiple pockets for meds and small electronics (phones, iPods ect...) and only packing one checked bag for the bathroom necessities. Unfortunately, I don't think I'll ever get the wife to pack less than the maximum allowable three 3 oz containers of liquides when it comes to beauty products for a week. Sometime before our next trip I'm going to look at the carry on size air removal bags and see if I can get even more into my roll-aboard bag.


----------



## camachinist (Jan 24, 2010)

This might seem obvious but, if one is interlining, meaning flying different airlines on one itinerary, the originating airline's baggage rules apply. So, as a UA elite, if I fly to Hawaii from Cali on UA, say to HNL, then hop on HA to fly to Maui, no baggage fees. However, if I fly the reverse (HA from OGG to HNL and then UA onward) I must pay HA's baggage fees for interisland travel, since they are the airline of origin and I am a HA nobody. As long as the luggage is checked through to the destination, even if one is one separate PNR's, only one baggage fee applies. Separate PNR's/airlines and a baggage stop, for example with customs? I haven't experienced it yet but would be prepared to get hit with multiple baggage fees and would have to read the specific policies for guidance. If one is elite/exempt within a particular alliance or carrier partnership, say like UA and US, then the waiver applies regardless of circumstance, subject to the individual alliance's rules regarding baggage (pieces/weight, etc).

IMO, if people start to push the carry-on rules in response to these fees, carriers will start weighing all bags at check-in and impose a weight limit on free carry-on, checking carry-ons which exceed it. I had this experience on NZ, where carryons are limited to 7kg (two allowed for a UA elite). One of my carry-ons had to be checked (no fee) because it was overweight. 

Pack light


----------



## pharmgirl (Jan 24, 2010)

do they charge for baby seats, strollers?


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

pharmgirl said:


> do they charge for baby seats, strollers?



From their webpage:



> You may check your stroller or car seat at the gate. However, jogging strollers must be checked in at the ticket counter and may not be gate-checked. Car seats, bassinets, infant carrying seats, or strollers are all accepted as checked baggage at no charge when passenger is accompanying child or infant. (There is no separate baggage allowance for infants held in a passenger's lap.) When in excess of the 2 piece baggage allowance, the passenger will be charged for the excess piece (car seat, bassinet, infant carrying seat, or stroller).
> 
> These items may be carried on the aircraft as your one-piece of carry-on baggage allowance, provided the item can properly fit in the overhead compartment or stowed beneath the seat in front of you. In addition to the one-piece carry-on baggage allowance, you may also carry on one personal item such as a purse, briefcase, laptop computer, backpack or similar item.


  See link in post #4.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 24, 2010)

We fly Hawaiian Air to Hawaii every summer and only take carry-ons.  We take rolling carry-ons that meet the carry-on requirements, plus laptops, and a purse.  My purse will fit in my laptop bag if necessary.

I honestly don't care what anyone else takes, as long as I can get my stuff on the plane.

When we go home, we buy one of those one-price US Mail boxes and stuff it full and mail it home with anything extra.


----------



## Born2Travel (Jan 25, 2010)

I've decided the airlines and luggage manufacturers are working together on this. We used to use a large 29" bag but then they became "oversize" so then we bought two 26" bags - but now we have to pay more to check two bags so we only take one of them. We bought rolling backpacks as they seemed so convenient and we had the option to roll or use as standard backpacks and free up our hands, so we stored the 21" rollaboards we previously used. But now they aren't big enough since we need to put more in our carryon. So we are left with a couple of large 29" bags (we always have a backup should the airline ruin one of them), an extra 26" bag, 3 extra backpacks... and we are back to using two of the smaller 21" rolling carry-ons that we abandoned for the backpacks. We have so much extra luggage I don't know where to store it all, but I don't want to get rid of it - depending on the next change the airline makes I don't know which one we'll be using. Never thought we'd use the 21" rollaboards again but we are - who knows what is next?  I just know I don't want to buy any MORE luggage!


----------



## shellboy (Jan 25, 2010)

*Carry-on Weight Limiy on HA*

Hawaiian Air also has a 25# limit on carry-on luggage. Last year I travelled with only a carry-on but ended up checking for inter-island because it was over 25#. This year that would not work.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 25, 2010)

We check-in online and go straight to security - did you check-in at the airport and they weighed your bag?


----------



## shellboy (Jan 25, 2010)

Yes, my wife had a larger bag to check. They saw my carry-on and asked me to weigh it. I knew it was over 25# so I just checked it. There was no charge last year, so no big deal as it was just an island hop.


----------



## HatTrick (Jan 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> When we go home, we buy one of those one-price US Mail boxes and stuff it full and mail it home with anything extra.



Too bad the people I mentioned didn't think of that. They chose to stuff their extra items into two tall shopping bags.


----------



## LAX Mom (Jan 26, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> When we go home, we buy one of those one-price US Mail boxes and stuff it full and mail it home with anything extra.



Denise, that's a great idea! I'll try to member that next trip.


----------

